# Moulting - off the subject of pigeons



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Pat is moulting now before winter (my avatar)

BUT he/she enjoys sitting on my lap and I scratch her (I for some reason refer to he/she as her) behind her head and scratch off the tube that the feather grows in. She seems to enjoy this no end as the eyes go closed the toes curl and the feathres puff up and the groaning starts and if I stop she gets quite agro with me.

Now we all know that the feather grows in this "calcium" tube, but should I be "helping" the moulting process by scratching it to help the feather unfurl? I would presume other birds would help each other and I still keep on scratching as if the birds likes it it cannot be to bad - or can it???


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Jiggs said:


> should I be "helping" the moulting process by scratching it to help the feather unfurl? I would presume other birds would help each other and I still keep on scratching as if the birds likes it it cannot be to bad - or can it???



Hi Jiggs, 

Sure, go ahead and "preen" Pat yourself, there is no harm in this. Sounds like the bird really loves it. As you said, birds would get preened by others of their kind but if there is no other bird to preen him/her, then I guess it's up to you You could also allow Pat to bath and this will also help with removing some of the sheaths.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

OK all is well then, was just wondering, it also seems as if she does not preen in the cage but only when sitting with me, unless when I am not looking! - she really does enjoy her bath, which she gets regularly - see here:

http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f325/JiggsJiggs/PARROT PIC ALBUM/?action=view&current=5da606db.jpg


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

awwww...what a cute picture!!! Pat does really seem to be enjoying bath time indeed!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Grooming is a social activity. If one bird in the group starts, others will tend to pick it up. Just be careful of feathers which are still actively growing, since they are tender and it would be painful if you tried to desheath them. When the feather finishes growing, the sheath becomes dry and easy to crumble off. You probably already have noticed the different feel. I'm sure Pat really enjoys the grooming help!

If you haven't seen the documentary, "The Wild Parrots Of Telegraph Hill", I highly recommend it! I think most bird owners will be able to relate to a lot of the comments.


----------

